# Carga de baterias en coche híbrido



## amg123 (May 21, 2009)

Hola!

Estoy en la etapa de diseño de un coche híbrido, el coche usará un motor de DC de 1.5 HP (36V y 35A), y un motor de gasolina.
La configuración que usaré es una configuración serie, la cual consiste en encender el motor de gasolina sólamente para cargar las baterias (4x8.3V) a través del generador.

Mi duda es: al momento de cargar las baterías, se les puede demandar corriente en caso de que el motor de DC lo requiera?

Saludos!

AMG


----------



## Daniel.more (May 21, 2009)

no entiendo la pregunta,si no generases tensión para el motor dc con el motor de gasolina cuando este lo demande no seria hibrido,seria electrico con cargador de bateria a gasolina.....soludos


----------



## amg123 (May 21, 2009)

Hola, pues si tienes razón.

Mi duda está en el hecho de que no hay problema en "sacar" corriente de la bateria (la que el motor de DC demander) y al mismo tiempo "meterle" corriente proveniente del generador del motor de gasolina.

AMG


----------



## fernandob (May 21, 2009)

las baterias de auto trabajan siempre en dicha situacion, no les queda otra y no se si asi se alarga o acorta o no le importa a la vida util.

tendrias / lo mas serio es que le pidas a el fabricante de las baterias *que decidas usar *información, (datasheet y mail de el area tecnica ) para poder evacuar ese tipo de dudas.


----------



## elmo2 (May 22, 2009)

creo que no estas analizando la situacion correctamente...

aunque lo que yo conozco de las baterias es que no se pueden cargar y descargar al mismo tiempo, creo que debes analizar esto de otra manera...

para cargar una bateria la tienes que alimentar con mas voltaje que el nominal, porque la electricidad fluye de el punto de mas potencial hacia el punto de menor potencial...

entonces para llenar de electrones la bateria, tienes que alimentar el motor con electrones y los que sobren son los que podran entrar a la bateria...

asi que tu generador debe poder alimentar el motor con la corriente de electrones que necesite y tambien a la bateria...

si tu motor necesita 35 A maximo, tu generador debe poder dar mas de 35 A para asi poder cargar la bateria tambien...

asi que tu motor de gasolina debe poder dar mas potencia que 36 v * 35 A = 1260 watts casi 2 HP...

en cuanto a los automoviles, la bateria solo sirve para encender el motor de gasolina, una vez que esta funcionando el de gasolina, el alternador se encarga de alimentar al auto de electricidad y cargar la bateria...

saludos...


----------



## amg123 (May 22, 2009)

hola, gracias por tu respuesta fernandoB estoy buscando las datasheets de las baterias.

elmo2 creo entender lo que me explicaste, voy a preguntar los  HP del motor!

gracias!

AMG


----------



## elmo2 (May 22, 2009)

te dejo un enlace de una aplicacion en un robot:

http://www.botmag.com/articles/06-10-07_Outdoor_Robotics_Power_Plant.shtml

y un video del robot funcionando...

YouTube - Parallax Hybrid Robot

saludos...


----------

